# A break



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are thinking of going away for a few days

Alberts arm has healed although his ribs are still sore

We are both a bit down at the moment and hoping a trip might just cheer us up and get us out as I seem to have become a recluse lately

What were looking for is a site on a cycle trail and near to a pub 

Either Yorkshire or Derbyshire of anywhere at about that distance
We did find a place on the tissington trail but it turns out it couldn't take MH on the sloping field

We need to access the cycling from the site as we have the hound running with us so miles on the rd to reach it are out

Any suggestions???

Aldra


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

shoot the hound :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: only kidding


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

Sandra try the old hall in caistor on sea £5 a night parking Motorhome and u can u there spa facilities


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Rocky, that's too far away for this trip

Sandra


----------



## mearsy (Mar 7, 2011)

Houghton Mill....lovely walks, pub 2 minutes....trees will look lovely at this time of year....


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*



aldra said:


> Rocky, that's too far away for this trip
> 
> Sandra


ok the tan hill pub middle know where peace and quiet


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you were coming south I could suggest many places, pity. But hope you enjoy your break, after all that cooking you have earned it.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Really want something in a 50/60 mile radius from Manchester if possible

Thanks cabby
 

Aldra


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

York Rowntree Park CC site fits the bill,a walking/cycling trail from right outside the gate by the side of the river and the city with loads of pubs,eateries and retail therapy only a 5-10 minute walk away.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Sandra,
What about here,
http://www.abergwynantfarmholidays.co.uk/page_2331094.html
cycle track to Barmouth, or the other way to Dolgellau,
tell Rupert, Andy the gas man said you can have it cheaper,
should get you a discount and if he says he is full, ask him for mates rates by the lake, 
any how enjoy yourselves where ever you end up,
oh and by the way the sun is shinning in wales today,   
Misty


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

Stay away from eastbourne


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: M*



rocky1968 said:


> Stay away from eastbourne


There not to keen on cyclist down there, if you do go Sandra don't you be driving,
 

Calm down cabby it was tounge in cheek,
Misty


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

This one is next to the Tissington Trail we did it a few years back and I think they have a bar on site.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2664

Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions

York CC is showing completely full for Nov and Dec

Tan hill says no dogs, but that may refer to accommodation but no answer on the phone as yet

Wales sounds good but not sure how far away the nearest place to eat, we don't walk so far these days and the fridge in the van isn't working  

We seem out of luck so far

Aldra


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Callow top in the peak district,
Bit pricy for me though, nice site, was busy when we wenthttp://www.callowtop.co.uk/
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

aldra said:


> Thanks for the suggestions
> 
> Wales sounds good but not sure how far away the nearest place to eat, we don't walk so far these days and the fridge in the van isn't working
> 
> ...


George the third pub about 20 min walk along cycle path, I am sure they did food,

Fridge in Wales,,,, its autumn here now stick it under the van it won't go off, mind it might go missing though
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Seems my big fat finger has hit the ignore button, how do I in do it,
Flipping mobile thingies


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I find I'm constantly doing it

Easy to catch it when scrolling up on the IPad

That's my excuse anyway


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just noticed that you are in Bury. Probably a daft suggestion as you probably live next door to it but, if not, what about the smashing Burrs Country Park site ? Good walking, good cycling, dog friendly and a nice little pub at the entrance whose name escapes me. 

Pretend you're tourists and a hundred miles from home !

G


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok, I can highly recommend the Royal Oak at Hurdlow.

It is not far from Buxton so fits your location.

The pub food is fantastic with excellent hearty meals.

The campsite is behind the pub with a gate direct on to the High Peak trail.

I have camped there, but not taken the M/H yet.

My only criticism is that toilets, whilst nicely kept and in good condition were very compact (ie too small).

http://www.peakpub.co.uk/


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Aldra, York may show on the internet as full, I always phone the campsite direct and see when they can fit me in, if you are flexible.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The royal oak does not take MH only small campervans,

It was our first choice as well

We've just found the Waterloo Inn at Biggin so we will phone there, it's close to the tissington trail and the camping is just behind the pub
£18 a night including electric

aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Or for something entirely different, try Wastwater you can camp outside the ..Pub free at the end of the lake and loads of cycling along the road that runs down the side of the lake... And if you are feeling fit you can climb England's highest mountain just across the lake. :wink: It's beautiful this time of the year and loads of places for Shadow to run some energy off.

It's England's deepest lake (and coldest brr) and where I did my re breather tech diving course.. We have stayed there quite a few times over the years.

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray we know Wasdale well

Many the time we have climbed Scarfell across the traverse , Blacksail pass and Pillar ,unfortunately the knees would not even get us up to Styhead tarn these days 

It will indeed be beautiful now and maybe if we make this next trip we may be back into shorter trips that fit around hospital appointments

I think we've let ourselves get depressed and allowed the hospital appointments and reoccurances of the melonoma take over our lives and thoughts, coupled with the prostate cancer and treatment for that

But hey up, the prostate won't kill him, the melonoma is streets ahead !!!!

So we will try to start again :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

There is a lovely site at Teversal, Notts/Derby border. Lots of cycle paths on old coal mine railway tracks. Dog walking across from site entrance and a dog washing booth for cleaning them up if necessary. One of best toilet and shower blocks we have ever seen. Country manor fairly close by with attractions and also a preserved coal mine to visit.
You could also try the Wirral country park CC site. Cycling and dog walking on Wirral Way trail outside and across the road from site.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm looking into all these suggestions

We have up to now spent 8/10 weeks twice a year abroad

We need to rethink how we can use the van in shorter breaks so all suggestions are great if not this trip the next one

Aldra


----------



## outnabout (Sep 8, 2014)

elldwin said:


> This one is next to the Tissington Trail we did it a few years back and I think they have a bar on site.
> 
> http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2664
> 
> Jan


This one also gets the thumbs up from us Aldra,

and this one is near the Monsul trail with a lovelly pub nearby and the best toilet block we have ever seen!

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2332?revid=2332

Andy


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Try Poolsbrook Country Park (Staveley, near chesterfield). Lots of dog walking with or without the cycles attached. No need to go on road. Disused railway lines to cycle on
MrsBob


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry your both a bit down. Maybe its time I paid you another visit. 8O Then you will have something to moan about!  

Yes. Stay at home and we will come to you. Ill cheer you up. I might even bring my guitar! Or. If you cant find a place to go I can fix that. Ive taken to starting up my own sites / aires. There are a few spots in the lake district. All we have to do is turf up together in our vans and within an hour or so others will just join in like sheep. 

You could try Keen Ground CL near Hawkshead in the Lakes. If you just fancy a relaxing break with some easy walking, one of the lakes lovliest little villages nearby they I would recommend it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We've booked at the Waterloo inn at Biggens from Sat for a few days then may go over to Chatsworth for a couple more

Aldra!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well done!

But what with the computer engineer stuff - are you upgrading this site?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry you are welcome anytime, as you well know

Christine I think this site is upgrading me, or trying to get rid of me

We've booked two nights, Sat, Sun, we may stay longer but they don't do meals Mon Tues so we may move on to a CL

And anyway fridge or no fridge I'll have enough food for a month :lol: :lol: and we have an electric cold box to carry the hounds cooked chicken

I just thought a pub next door would be good for a couple of hours as we don't do TV on our travels but we do carry videos

The other suggestions we are working on although off season most of the campsites bars are closed

The Lake District calls me so maybe next time  

But once again thanks to all of you

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we found a pub with a campsite C&C I think, very expensive for what it was£18 a night

We ate in the pub Sunday evening and choose Sunday lunch, unfortunately I think it was exactly that, reheated Sunday lunch :lol: :lol: 

Moved to a working farm, a CL, lovely open views, WIFI, elec for £13 , I don't mind paying that as electricity is very expensive these days

Best of all it is literally on the High peak/tissington trail so we've been out on the bikes the dog running free

Mixed grill last night freshly cooked by us  , another nice meal planned for this evening so it's back to the trusty Cadac

The weather has been fantastic cold with sunshine, the Peak District is amazing  

Aldra


----------

